# New Axemen on History Channel at 9 Eastern



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a heads up.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2010)

Yah, I'm cleaning everything that can be thrown out of reach. I am not expecting much improvement for the show, but I'll have to watch it.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yah, I'm cleaning everything that can be thrown out of reach. I am not expecting much improvement for the show, but I'll have to watch it.



lol Im gonna check it out too.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2010)

We'll see what the guys on Prince of Wales Island can bring.


----------



## GoRving (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks! I watched re-runs today. Don't reckon there's gonna be any "bleeps" on the new show, do ya?


----------



## biggenius29 (Dec 12, 2010)

Its like a train wreck, you hate to see it, but you just cant help yourself by watching.


----------



## GoRving (Dec 12, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> Its like a train wreck, you hate to see it, but you just cant help yourself by watching.



That's an accurate statement!


----------



## John R (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, that's one of my favorite shows.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 12, 2010)

John R said:


> Thanks, that's one of my favorite shows.



me too, thanks Brad


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

Its gotta be good, its in Alaska!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2010)

"It was close, but I didn't get nailed."


----------



## bobt (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Hey! They're running chainsaws,,,,but it is still just staged stuff


----------



## bobt (Dec 12, 2010)

The Colonel, barking orders,,,throws a track,,,,,well...I'll be darned!

Man,,,I am impressed!


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2010)

Where are the safety guys? If they're falling that close to each other, they should be getting some fines. That was hard to watch. Real hard. 

In our world, the fallers calmly warn the others, before falling or running saws, and when sure the other is out of the way, fall the tree. And they're usually only in danger of hitting another if the tree is leaning hard and might knock something loose. 

Do ya really think they can hear each other yelling while running saws?


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 12, 2010)

They obviously ratchet up the drama for tv. Its nuts. I wanna see more chainsaw stuff.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> Where are the safety guys? If they're falling that close to each other, they should be getting some fines. That was hard to watch. Real hard.
> 
> In our world, the fallers calmly warn the others, before falling or running saws, and when sure the other is out of the way, fall the tree. And they're usually only in danger of hitting another if the tree is leaning hard and might knock something loose.
> 
> Do ya really think they can hear each other yelling while running saws?



I doubt they're as close as they're making it look. Probably all staged.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> Where are the safety guys? If they're falling that close to each other, they should be getting some fines. That was hard to watch. Real hard.



This why none of the manufacturers advertise during this show, there's so many safety F* ups. Stihl offered to advertise during the season, if the guys on camera would wear PPE, but they refused, and Stihl withdrew it's offer to advertise.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

Its all camera angles and the lenses they use. Makes it look a whole lot closer that it is!


----------



## Tiger Rag (Dec 12, 2010)

bobt said:


> Hey Hey! They're running chainsaws,,,,but it is still just staged stuff



Exactly what I said! I couldn't believe it, pretty rare on that show. I'd probably watch it more if they ran saws more.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2010)

All I've got to say is, what a bunch of cry babies. Give me a break!


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

First time I have ever watched that. Have to admit it was pretty comical!


----------



## Kenskip1 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Axe Men*

I enjoy the program but this has to be one of the least educated group of individuals that I have had to see. Every other word is a curse word. These guys have little or no respect for themselves.Loud mouth bosses that just enjoy yelling. 
Why do I watch? I enjoy the sound of a saw running, some good scenery, Ken


----------



## RTK (Dec 12, 2010)

I like watching the father and son aqua team. The old man could screw up a one man rock fight and usually does


----------



## rpowell (Dec 12, 2010)

what did you all think about the woman that was working?


----------



## audible fart (Dec 12, 2010)

rpowell said:


> what did you all think about the woman that was working?



She kinda resembled howard stern.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

Looked like she was holding her own, but I am sure she was just there to increase the drama...


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hunt'n'photos said:


> Looked like she was holding her own, but I am sure she was just there to increase the drama...



:agree2:


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 13, 2010)

she is sure pretty:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## K7NUT (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea, have to agree, love the show, why, because I think there's going to be a guy running chain saws!
Oh well, I love it anyway!
Aqua Loggers, Jimmy needs to step out on his own, just my thought!
I want to see more chain saw action!:chainsawguy:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 13, 2010)

When it opened with that stupid "competition" crap I knew it wasn't going to be any better. I was right, same old, same old and a bunch of staging.

Harry K


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2010)

Ummm. I can tell you that production may go up with a woman on the crew. 

A logger I work with said his daughter and her friend got on a thinning/fire crew. The two girls were athletes...swimmers and strong. The young men thought that "girls can't run saws all day" and much to their surprise, the girls kept right up and started to exceed the amount of work the guys were doing. So, not to be beat, the guys went at it harder, then the girls did and so on. 

The crew foreman said he'd never had such a productive crew nor gotten so many acres thinned before.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 13, 2010)

I've only seen a couple of episodes; too obviously staged and overly dramatic for my tastes.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 13, 2010)

I think they need to trim down on the number of companies they are trying to cover. A 1 hour show, with commercials actually only has about 30 minutes of show time. And now they are covering 5 companies which averages 6 minutes of time for each company. But they didn't even get to Browning last night. They should stick with three and show a little more actual working video.


----------



## ms290 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the swamp loggers is probably the best one on the tv these days. Im not even a logger and i can tell you those "ax men" are the biggest bunch of over paid under worked babies next to pro NFL players. maybe its my uneducated eye that just doesnt see what needs to be seen but hey its my thought.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 13, 2010)

ms290 said:


> I think the swamp loggers is probably the best one on the tv these days.



I agree. Heli-loggers is good too, wish it would come back on.

I would like to talk to one of the employees working on the show and see how much drama the cameras push for, or if the drama really is self-constructed.


----------



## ms290 (Dec 13, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> I agree. Heli-loggers is good too, wish it would come back on.
> 
> I would like to talk to one of the employees working on the show and see how much drama the cameras push for, or if the drama really is self-constructed.



ya i did like the whirly bird loggers. it was a neat concept but im not gonna try that crap.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 13, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> I think they need to trim down on the number of companies they are trying to cover. A 1 hour show, with commercials actually only has about 30 minutes of show time. And now they are covering 5 companies which averages 6 minutes of time for each company. But they didn't even get to Browning last night. They should stick with three and show a little more actual working video.



Yup, or just one company would be fine with me.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Dec 13, 2010)

I just want to find one of the "diamond" chains they talked about using to cut down those big "hardwood" trees in the Kay Jewelers promo.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 13, 2010)

Under_Pressure said:


> I just want to find one of the "diamond" chains they talked about using to cut down those big "hardwood" trees in the Kay Jewelers promo.



I am assuming Kay didn't do their homework prior to that advertisement and thought concrete chainsaws applied. Or, they don't care. Probably the latter.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 13, 2010)

The aqua loggers are a total waste of TV time, about as exciting as watching paint dry. Jimmy and his Dad are total retreads, hell I wouldn't hire either one to cut firewood for me.
Swamp Man is at least entertaining.
A crew out of death row would look sharper than Rygard'd bunch. Gabe looks and acts like a total azzhole. That falling piece was a total disservice to the professionals that actually do it in a safe manner. Looked like you turned three greenhorns loose with saws and told them to just get them down.

It looks like it will just be another season of bleepin, throwing helmets, fighting among crews and little actual logging, just the drama.

It would be a hell of alot better show if they just focused on one or two crews and gave the proffession the respect it deserves, rather than making it look like a bunch that didn't get past the third grade, that dosen't bathe, maybe one notch above a neandrathal or cro magon man.

It's sad someones going to die every episode, screw there phony drama.
If it continues, I'm marking it off my list of show to watch.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2010)

Lots of fako stuff. 

I do admire Jay Browing though. That chick looks like she will make it, she is built right for the job too. Not as many people falling wear chaps out West, Stihl is all about marketing anyway. I get sucked into watching it, but now I look at settings, the rigging, ect. I saw some ugly slivered logs go out on trucks. umpkin2:

Anybody notice Gabe's Axe? LOL...a friggin' camping hatchet. 8 trees getting the domino? It really does not impress me at all. 2-4 I can see, will do, and handle, but 8 on ground like that is asking for problems, especially with 3 guys in tight like that. JMO


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 13, 2010)

But you know, nothing like racking off a round out of your six shooter first thing in the morning!


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 13, 2010)

I like how Shelby just shoots at random things, that guy is a real charactor:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 13, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Lots of fako stuff.
> 
> I do admire Jay Browing though. That chick looks like she will make it, she is built right for the job too. Not as many people falling wear chaps out West, Stihl is all about marketing anyway. I get sucked into watching it, but now I look at settings, the rigging, ect. I saw some ugly slivered logs go out on trucks. umpkin2:
> 
> Anybody notice Gabe's Axe? LOL...a friggin' camping hatchet. 8 trees getting the domino? It really does not impress me at all. 2-4 I can see, will do, and handle, but 8 on ground like that is asking for problems, especially with 3 guys in tight like that. JMO



Been wondering. Other than to show off, what is the advantage to doing them in a bunch? Takes the same amount of cutting plus only a few seconds more to fall them one at a time. Then you don't have to wonder "will it work?". Must be a reason for it but I can't think of one.

Harry K


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree that Heli Loggers and Swamp loggers are by far the best two shows.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 13, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Been wondering. Other than to show off, what is the advantage to doing them in a bunch? Takes the same amount of cutting plus only a few seconds more to fall them one at a time. Then you don't have to wonder "will it work?". Must be a reason for it but I can't think of one.
> 
> Harry K



I'm not a logger by any stretch. But we have done it sometimes (and I think this is common reasoning) as a safety factor. If tree A provides a safety risk once it begins to fall, then use tree B to do the final push. Professional loggers may correct me here, but this is only time I've seen it done or done it myself.


----------



## wyk (Dec 13, 2010)

GoRving said:


> Thanks! I watched re-runs today. Don't reckon there's gonna be any "bleeps" on the new show, do ya?



Occasionally I can catch it on BBC/UK, and dload a UK show - there is no bleeping. The commentary is different, as well.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 13, 2010)

I think they should morph a couple of those Japanese game show hosts in with narrating Axe Men, now that would be entertainment. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the guy from LA, Shelby I think is his name, he's a damn nut....


----------



## Kingsley (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree with just about everything everyone said. How did the HISTORY channel get into reality television anyway?

Remember the Modern Marvels Logging episode? Now that was entertainment. I really wish (and I have sent numerous emails) that the History channel would get back to documentories on history. It seems they are chasing this ridiculous fad of reality television. I believe someday we will look back on reality shows and wonder why they ever got so popular? 

There is SO much that would make Axeman a great show that they don't show. 

If I have nothing better to do I'd rather watch American Loggers or Swamp Loggers. They are marginally better.

Rant out,
Marty


----------



## Knuckles (Dec 13, 2010)

rpowell said:


> what did you all think about the woman that was working?


 She's got a spot on there the same way Lisa got a job on Ice Road Truckers. The producers love the extra "tension" a women brings to the show.



D&B Mack said:


> I am assuming Kay didn't do their homework prior to that advertisement and thought concrete chainsaws applied. Or, they don't care. Probably the latter.





> I just want to find one of the "diamond" chains they talked about using to cut down those big "hardwood" trees in the Kay Jewelers promo.



LOL. The first line of that commercial, I thought it was going to advertise a new hi-tech chain company. Then I saw it was for Kay. WTF?!?!


----------



## Thorcw (Dec 13, 2010)

Anywere online to watch the rerun?


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 14, 2010)

I really enjoy the cartoons of the worst case scenarios where every one is either cut in half or smashed. You know the producers are staging all the yelling and fighting for the ratings just look at American Chopper.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 14, 2010)

Did anyone notice right at the beginning, after Gabe give his boy a little pep talk, they gased up a saw, it is straight gas going in!!! LOL I just downloaded the show and paused on it and its definitely straight gas.


----------



## Thorcw (Dec 14, 2010)

Were send it to me I missed it!!!


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Did anyone notice right at the beginning, after Gabe give his boy a little pep talk, they gased up a saw, it is straight gas going in!!! LOL I just downloaded the show and paused on it and its definitely straight gas.



I noticed that too, I wondered what they were doing?


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> I noticed that too, I wondered what they were doing?



How can you tell? 

There is more diesel than gas around on a landing. Way more. I didn't watch very closely. I am interested only in the yarder shots, the river junk isn't even logging as far as I'm concerned. More like Seahunt. For some reason, all the yelling and noise turned me off so I got something else to do and only sort of watched. Seemed like the show should be renamed, "LOOK OUT." 

I don't know if I can to sit through most of that BS.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it's replaying tonight sometime.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> How can you tell?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was either straight gas or water, I am giving them the benefit of the doubt and assuming they were 50% of the way there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Burvol (Dec 14, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Been wondering. Other than to show off, what is the advantage to doing them in a bunch? Takes the same amount of cutting plus only a few seconds more to fall them one at a time. Then you don't have to wonder "will it work?". Must be a reason for it but I can't think of one.
> 
> Harry K



Driving trees out that need to be down the hill. They were most likely leaning up hill. They need to be hooked up by the butts, not tops if all possible. Most don't realize that highlead ground like that you have a little friend on your side...gravity. Usually pulls them into the hole for you alot easier if you cut the tree in the proper manner, that many trees leaning up hill that hard to not fall down a nasty slope like that could just mean...made for TV viewers. Number one killer in Oregon for many years, so I was told. I believe it. It's easy to lose track of what's up with 8 set off to go. You wanna be a macho guy instead of having to domino huge drives infront of everyone? Go like hell for 7 hours, not fast for 3 then slow for 4, be a good leader in the field with quality logs, courage and smart moves.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 14, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Were send it to me I missed it!!!



Its a torrent download, I'm sure you can find it on a few places, if ya cant PM me.



D&B Mack said:


> I noticed that too, I wondered what they were doing?



Yup it was straight has, I'll see if I can make a pic from it.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, here ya go, straight from the vid. I clipped it out.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> LOL, here ya go, straight from the vid. I clipped it out.




Yup, I saw that as well and muttered WTF?


----------



## parrisw (Dec 14, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Yup, I saw that as well and muttered WTF?



yup ha ha ha. I had to rewind and watch again!! Can't believe it. They are too caught up with the stupid show to look good and aren't thinking.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> yup ha ha ha. I had to rewind and watch again!! Can't believe it. They are too caught up with the stupid show to look good and aren't thinking.



They will probably sign it and sell it on ebay as the saw that was straight gassed in episode 1 - season 4 and some dip#### will probably buy it.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> LOL, here ya go, straight from the vid. I clipped it out.



I keep hitting the play button, but for some reason its not working?


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 14, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> Yup, I saw that as well and muttered WTF?



Seriously though, they may have had to do the take too many times and just used water so they could keep dumping it out. And I believe it was Rygaard filling the saw, so it could take them 10 times to get it right. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 14, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> I keep hitting the play button, but for some reason its not working?



The answer is in the parrisw post you quoted, "...I clipped it out." Parrisw took a segment of the video and turned it into a still image.


Yes, that "fuel mix" looks suspiciously like water. I hope they remembered to drain the tank thoroughly after the camera(s) turned away.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 14, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> The answer is in the parrisw post you quoted, "...I clipped it out." Parrisw took a segment of the video and turned it into a still image.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know, that is why I put  in there. I was just making a joke, because I figured at least half a dozen were sitting at the computer troubleshooting.


----------



## Knuckles (Dec 14, 2010)

d&b mack said:


> chris j. said:
> 
> 
> > the answer is in the parrisw post you quoted, "...i clipped it out." parrisw took a segment of the video and turned it into a still image.
> ...



lol


----------



## Tiger Rag (Dec 14, 2010)

BTW, Heli-Loggers is on right now on Planet Green. 286 on Direct TV.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> LOL, here ya go, straight from the vid. I clipped it out.



i saw that while watching too!!!
i though to myself "maybe they have some oil thats clear"?? is there such a thing!?
LOL!!
then again ive never seen such clear gas before..


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW...I thought I was the only one to c the fuel and b like WTH...and then the KAY jewler comm!?! OMG r u kidding me!! Like someone posted much earlier...like watchn a train wreck. Axe "men" is a joke. BUT I WILL WATCH IT AGAIN. Thats the sad part. As far as safety...holy cow...idk what to even say . Except that I am surprised OSHA doesn't just mail em tickets.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 14, 2010)

Yup the show is a wreak, but I'll keep watching LOL. I really like the swamp man.


----------



## biggenius29 (Dec 14, 2010)

I DVR'd it and just got done watching it.

This season looks even more like a train wreck than the other seasons. What a shame on real loggers.


I think he History Channel could make a killing if they make a show with just Shelby. That guy is hilarious. 

Nothing like taking a Petibone into town with your dog and shooting squirls with your 6 shooter while going down the road.


----------



## Cummins00 (Dec 14, 2010)

I watched five minutes and saw Rygaard Domino tree's .. which is illegal unless it's a hazard tree. And pour water in the gas tank of a saw. This season will be great! :jester:


----------



## paccity (Dec 15, 2010)

Cummins00 said:


> And pour water in the gas tank of a saw. :jester:



i thought it was whitegas?


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess all you experts need to watch me fill my saws. I often use undied Blenzol. No on second thought stay in the couch.


----------

